# Oil Field question...



## Rock Crusher (May 6, 2013)

What are the requirements for this?
CLX is going to a well head and pressure transmitters.
Any thoughts?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/typical-day-life-oilfield-electrician-54412/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rock Crusher said:


> What are the requirements for this?
> CLX is going to a well head and pressure transmitters.
> Any thoughts?
> Thank you in advance.


I think that this section of the NEC will help you.

500.5 Classifications of Locations.
(A) Classifications of Locations. Locations shall be classified depending on the properties of the flammable gas, flammable liquid-produced vapor, combustible-liquid produced vapors, combustible dusts, or fibers/flyings that may be present, and the likelihood that a flammable or combustible concentration or quantity is present. Where pyrophoric materials are the only materials used or handled, these locations shall not be classified. Each room, section, or area shall be considered individually in determining its classification.
Informational Note:  Through the exercise of ingenuity in the layout of electrical installations for hazardous (classified) locations, it is frequently possible to locate much of the equipment in a reduced level of classification or in an unclassified location and, thus, to reduce the amount of special equipment required.
Rooms and areas containing ammonia refrigeration systems that are equipped with adequate mechanical ventilation may be classified as “unclassified” locations.
Informational Note:  For further information regarding classification and ventilation of areas involving ammonia, see ANSI/ASHRAE 15-1994, Safety Code for Mechanical Refrigeration, and ANSI/CGA G2.1-1989, Safety Requirements for the Storage and Handling of Anhydrous Ammonia.


----------



## Rock Crusher (May 6, 2013)

The area around the well head, up to 75 feet, is Class I Div II. And all the conduit is explosion proof. The CLX is not ran at that point.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rock Crusher said:


> The area around the well head, up to 75 feet, is Class I Div II. And all the conduit is explosion proof. The CLX is not ran at that point.


What is CLX?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What is CLX?


http://www.okonite.com/armored-cable.html :thumbup:

I've never touched it.


----------



## Rock Crusher (May 6, 2013)

CLX is similar to rubber coated flex. It's widely used in Industrial applications, such as Mining and Oil Field. There are special connectors that are sealed with an epoxy, we call them red heads, not associated with the anchors.


----------



## Rock Crusher (May 6, 2013)

RobRoy said:


> http://www.okonite.com/armored-cable.html


 That's the stuff.


----------



## houst2 (Oct 28, 2013)

*clx installation*

It is ok to use, you must use the appropriate fitting to do your termination. I believe Appleton makes the seal off for this. Class I Div I is for 3' around a device, then the next 10' is class I Div II. If the pressure is greater than 275 psi you will need to increase your distance. It's youwould like a copy of API 500 I can square you away. Make sure to install your seal off as close to your transmitters and motors add possible never to exceed 18".


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

MC-HL is the cable for patch work. The fittings you need to learn to use with the cable are either TMCX or TMC2X. Cable also doesn't transmit gas anywhere the degree that pipe does on it's best day. Okonite, General, and Southwire all make good cable. Appleton has the fittings. We run miles of the stuff in the patch in Alaska.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

If the area is Division 2, why the expensive explosionproof fittings in the picture in post #1? They are not required by the code in a Division 2 area.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If the area is Division 2, why the expensive explosionproof fittings in the picture in post #1? They are not required by the code in a Division 2 area.


More area to splice in, is my guess.. That way there wouldn't be a splice in a condulet fitting..


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> More area to splice in, is my guess.. That way there wouldn't be a splice in a condulet fitting..


That is a good point. Something I don't think about as the plant specs where I often work does not permit conduit body splices for other than things like solenoid valves. 

Looking at the volume of a 3/4" GUAT, you could go up to a 1" form 8 conduit body and have slightly more volume in the fitting. A quick online price check shows the form 8 fitting with REs is about 60% of the price of the GUAT fitting.


----------

